# Have you ever - KNIFE



## Mannie (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi guys,
Have you ever been a victim of a knife attack?
Or have you witnessed a knife attack?
If yes, could you give me some background on setting, age of attacker, verbals, time, approach, initial attack (slash-thrust-etc..)and your reaction.
Any information that you can share would be much appreciated as i'm putting together a program to be delivered in 2006 for West Coast College of Tafe Security Services on Edge Weapon Awareness & Defenses.
Thank you for your support,
Mannie de Matos
Hakarac Martial Boxing
Hakarac Edge Weapon Defensives


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have seen knife attacks but never been a victim of one. They happened so quick that no one actually saw what happened until the victim was pouring blood.

I'm sure there are many LEOs that have had more experience with this but from what I've seen and heard, you almost never get that action movie situation where the attacker flashes his blade then thrusts.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 13, 2005)

Mannie said:
			
		

> Have you ever been a victim of a knife attack?



Yes from the back seat of a car in a two door. I saw a flash, and turned just enough to pass, grabbed the wrist and yanked. His head hit the roof of the car, and I bent the arm back as he screamed, and I did a peel disarm.

If I had not moved I would have been stabbed in the kidney.

Most of the others, were all posture. 



			
				Mannie said:
			
		

> Or have you witnessed a knife attack?
> If yes, could you give me some background on setting, age of attacker, verbals, time, approach, initial attack (slash-thrust-etc..)and your reaction.



Yes, very bad incident. Big guy, and when I say big guy at 6'3" 285 lbs, I mean this guy was big. He was chasing people around with an axe handle. I was able to grab a stick from my car, and parry it. He replied that he would be back for me later. He went after others and one had a hunting knife, no real skill. As the Big Guy swung on the little guy, the little guy stepped back into the bumper of his car and his knee. He raised his left hand to defend himself from the swing, and punched with his right. (* The right had the knife. *) With the collapse of the little guy, the big guy over swung, and his hands/wrists bent over the arm and he disarmed himself. While the Punch/Knife of the littel guy went past the big guy. The big guy then tried to trap the hand. Instinct made the little guy jerk his hand back and forth, and try to get free. When the Big guy let go, and grabbed his gut he said look no blood. I was not hit. While his whole left side was already covered in blood and it was expanding real fast. He walked to his car, and got in the passenger seat and had a friend drive him to the hospital. He had multiple stab and cut wounds, and one less than 1/4" away from the heart. His lung punctured. The knife went through his ribs, and also under his rib cage, and up into his chest cavity. 

peace


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 13, 2005)

A person I thought was a friend  one day just walked up and tried to stab me in the stomach. The knife ended up sliceing my ankle on its way to the ground.  NO i dont know what I did it all happened to fast and it was abiut 40 years ago


----------



## Floating Egg (Dec 13, 2005)

Bus stop, junior high or high school (I can't remember). Two older students surrounded me. One grabbed me from behind and put a knife to my throat. I automatically grabbed the blade and head butted the guy with the knife while kicking the other attacker in the groin. Then I ran away. My hand wasnt cut, surprisingly. Not so dramatic, I know.


----------



## Mannie (Dec 13, 2005)

Excellent stuff everyone.
Keep it coming.
Mannie


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 13, 2005)

sorry the post below I was trying to edit this post


V/R

Rick


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 13, 2005)

I was a victim of a knife attack:

A guy came up to me and asked me if I had a dollar.  I said no I don't give money to strangers.  He then said how about now as he pulled out his knife.  

I was going to give him the wallet so I started reaching for my wallet a grand total of $22 three credit cards (that can be cancelled) and a drivers license.  

He was in a right foot forward with the knife in his right hand stance.

And then I grabbed his right wrist with my right hand I then hyper extended his elbow with my left arm. Still controlling his right wrist I executed a right kick to his left knee.  

He dropped the knife and ran (limped) away.

I then sat on the side walk and started to shake (ADRENALINE DUMP).  The cops came and took a statement and the knife (crap) and I never heard another word about the incident.

V/R

Rick


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2005)

Twice I've encountered knives as the primary weapon and was the recipient of the bad end... and still carry the scars to prove it. 
Once, I've used my knife in defense and was successful. 

All three experiences were un-nerving to say the least. Quite correct in saying that it's far-beyond the Hollywood-ized ideal of flash and cut/stab. As the victim you just don't always see it coming. 

Ah, but he wants details. 
Well for the Third experience one needs to check out SharpPhil's website and see if the article I written is still up. Sorry URL is not available to me. 

As for the first two... well the first one was totally unexpected (as most are) as the guy simply walked up to me without saying a word and put four inches of steel in my lower abdomen. I recall I was about 17 and pushed the guy back because I thought he punched me in the gut at first, then saw the knife (it came out clean), was told that I executed a nice side kick to his head (back when I was young enough... and limber enough to do such feats) and knocked him to the ground and started kicking him til someone pulled me away and led me off before (principal or some authority figure... that part is vauge in my memory) showed up. 
No, I didn't have that wound treated (yeah, I know, I should've and I'm damned lucky to have lived... seemed that he missed just about everything that was important), and thus have a nice scar on my belly right about where the appendix should be... (I also have a scar for THAT one as well).

The other one was a mutal knife fight where the guy slashed and my arm was stupid enough.... ok I was stupid enough to get my arm in the path and it sliced my arm deep enough to leave a scar (fading now) but not deep enough to cause any damage. Mine went to his neck (I was about 22 yrs old at the time ... I'm 44 now) and had much improved my skills by then) and stopped just short which had him freeze and drop his blade and thus allowed me to kick it away and step back to cuss him out and got him running. If he'd turned around he'd seen me running the opposite direction to increase the distance between us, I turned my head enough to see how far apart we were after about 20 seconds of hard sprinting, a good quarter mile I'd say :lol: 


Both times my heart raced (before ... and after running) til I thought it would burst. Scary stuff and definitely not anything to take lightly. Both of my blades were simple (and cheap) folders that I liked to keep very sharp. Forget about asking me what brand they were... I do remember that both of them had China stamped on the end of the blade so that'll give ya some idea. Both of them are long gone and replaced by several other models over the years. 
I still carry a simple folder as often as I can get away with it. Twice, my using a blade has saved my life so I'm not going to argue the positive merits of carrying one.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I then sat on the side walk and started to shake (ADRENALINE DUMP). The cops came and took a statement and the knife (crap) and I never heard another word about the incident.
> V/R
> 
> Rick


Rick, I think your adrenaline is still dumping as you posted twice?  :wink1:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2005)

There were three of them, and one knife. I blocked the knife once as he tried to stab me in the gut and then gave them my wallet.


----------



## Mannie (Dec 14, 2005)

The responses that i'm getting from other sources eco most of the ones here where time to think goes out the window and instinctive response takes over.
I have not as yet come across anyone that had been a victim of a knife attack that overcame the knife by disarming or retention.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2005)

Well like I said I disarmed my friend but have no idea how  sometimes thing just blur


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2005)

Mannie said:
			
		

> The responses that i'm getting from other sources eco most of the ones here where time to think goes out the window and instinctive response takes over.
> I have not as yet come across anyone that had been a victim of a knife attack that overcame the knife by disarming or retention.


 I thought I did too (like Shadowchaser) in the second of my knife attacks (upon me). Made the fool drop his knife to the ground... isn't THAT disarming them? 

Also, sometimes attacks like these are just tooooo frightening to *want* to remember... no, seriously they are. The whole "life flashing before your eyes" thing isn't very pleasant. Particularly if the flash resides in a knife-blade.


----------



## Mannie (Dec 15, 2005)

Sorry guys my fault.
What i ment was that i have not come across anyone that went looking for the disarm or retention as practiced and trained in a variety of martial systems.


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 15, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I thought I did too (like Shadowchaser) in the second of my knife attacks (upon me). Made the fool drop his knife to the ground... isn't THAT disarming them?
> 
> Also, sometimes attacks like these are just tooooo frightening to *want* to remember... no, seriously they are. The whole "life flashing before your eyes" thing isn't very pleasant. Particularly if the flash resides in a knife-blade.


 
I was going to echo you response in which my attacker also droped his knife after I inverted his elbow.

V/R

Rick


----------



## tellner (Dec 27, 2005)

A couple. One, which I mentioned in another thread, was an attempted robbery where he was using the knife to threaten. Another time a somewhat unstable roomate took a stab at me. I parried it and got a cut on the left hand then grabbed his knife hand and whacked it against a door until he dropped the knife. This was long before I had any training in knives and how to defend against them.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 31, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes, very bad incident. Big guy, and when I say big guy at 6'3" 285 lbs, I mean this guy was big. He was chasing people around with an axe handle.....The knife went through his ribs, and also under his rib cage, and up into his chest cavity.




Rich,

What happened to the knifer?  Did he do time?


Regards,

Steve


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> What happened to the knifer?  Did he do time?
> 
> ...



The knifer was a cousin to a good friend of the guy stabbed, so they blamed another person who was their. Their was a long and very expensive court case in which I as considered an important witness, as I was a college student (* Chemical Engineering/ Computer Science *) with a job versus just your average 19 to 25 year old who was out drinking and fighting. Why this made such a difference to those invovled, I do not know, but from the police to the ADA and DA invovled and even the judge, my statements were used on both sides.

I did not file charger against the buy guy with the axe handle because he never touched me, it woudl have been assault only at best. Since I did nto press charges myself the system considered me an honest witness, who just happened to be at the wrong place at the wrong time.

In the end, those involved payed expensive lawyer fees, and hospital costs not covered by insurance, and charges were dropped. 

Besides the lies told on the person damaged by the knife, he also had a record of assaults, where all others involved had at worst a juvenile record for fighting or using fire works. 

Although the knifer and the other party were picked up and spent the weekend in jail until bail could be arranged. The police stopped by my apartment where I was at college (* different city and county then where the incident happened *) and told my roommates they were looking for me. I had gone home for the weekend. I checked in with the police the Monday Evening after I got back and when they found out I had already been home, they let it drop and said the local police could handle it. I never knew if they wanted to arrest me as well, or just hold me for questioning or make sure my address was correct for when they needed to get a hold of me.


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm gonna add one that goes under my "god hates me file"...

MANY moons ago there was a big ole nasty fight in a pool hall on court street in j'vile N.C, one of those liitle soiree's when you combine marines,rednecks, alcohol and pool balls.
 There was a PILE o people just pitching cue balls and beer bottles like there was no tomorrow! There was the ocassional punch up here and there,but they had actually flipped 2 pooltables on it's side,one on each end of the hall, and crap just started flyin!
 In the midst of all this, I got the genius idea of "let's stand up and run" and save my a$$(more like my teeth when I saw one guy catch a 3 ball to the lips)! And in doing so, I caught 1 or 2 objects about the face and neck region of my person only to get to the door and realise I had a frikken boyscout pocket knife sticking out of my chest!
 Some twit decided he was going to throw a pocket knife and I CAUGHT IT!
Of all the crap flyin, I get the only folding butter-knife in the lot!
It did puncture a lung though,but I hadn't realised until I got outside and the paramedics showed up. I just thought I got hit with a cue ball or something...but NNNOOOOOO. I get the boy scout from hell!

 But growing up around there in the 70's, I did see a lot of knife fights,broken bottle fights, I even saw some of the old-timers get into a couple of straight razor fights on occasion.
One ole boy was cajun and a cut throat was his choice. He ended up doing time for slicing a guy up for slapping his wife. He did it fast and efficient!
In the words of the immortal jim croce "he looked like a jigsaw puzzle with a couple peices gone".

just my 2 bits...


----------

